
Slashdot Idle - finally admitting Digg is winning - thomas
http://idle.slashdot.org/
======
kirse
Digg is winning on what? The war for the most retarded users and comments on a
news article?

------
mixmax
I think that Slashdot has a niche that they stick to. Digg has grown wildly
and as a result it is filled with crap that joe six-pack and his friends vote
up. Slashdot values their core users, and it shows. They might not have as
many articles or comments, but the comments on Slashdot are extremely
insightful - i learn more from the comments on Slashdot than on any other
social news site.

------
anemach
Slashdot really doesn't get it and as a result, it's becoming a ghost town. I
used to visit Slashdot constantly. Now I look once or twice a week.

Digg, Reddit, and even YNews to some extent, can be filled with junk but they
let me decide what's important, rather than what someone named Commander Taco
finds important. It's the same as Wikipedia: give me all the information and
leave the onus on me to separate the wheat from the chaff.

------
bayareaguy
This doesn't improve the content, but I've always found using the slashdot
search url to return more useful results. e.g.

<http://slashdot.org/search.pl?start=1>

instead of

<http://slashdot.org>

the search result leaves out the useless icons and article title bars.

